# Some Halloween fun



## Marie5656 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## tnthomas (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm ready for Halloween


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 16, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> I'm ready for Halloween
> 
> View attachment 43476



I had a liquor store that carried bottles of tequila very similar to that. Was yours a bottle?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## tnthomas (Oct 17, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> I had a liquor store that carried bottles of tequila very similar to that. Was yours a bottle?



Nope, just that sillly orange Dia de Los Muertos skull, with a little plant growing out the top.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 17, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> Nope, just that sillly orange Dia de Los Muertos skull, with a little plant growing out the top.



Did you get it at Trader Joe's?   Saw a whole bunch of them there today and thought of you.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 17, 2017)

No, I got it at Stater Bros supermarket.   It's a good thing Trader Joe's is 40 miles away, I'd be spending all my allowance in _that one_ place!


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 17, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> No, I got it at Stater Bros supermarket.   It's a good thing Trader Joe's is 40 miles away, I'd be spending all my allowance in _that one_ place!



I know what you mean...I live about a mile and half from one.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2017)

Dog O' Lantern


----------



## Pappy (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2017)

Smile!


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2017)

Who's the guy in the "Dick Clark" mask?


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 23, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Who's the guy in the Dick Clark mask?


I wondered too. In the comments some mention it is Nick Gaeta, a dancer, and regular on the show. Not someone we would all know.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Gary O' (Oct 24, 2017)

I used to make posters
dozens of 'em
participated in a site dedicated to them

here's one that's akin to this holiday


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 28, 2017)

Gary O' said:


> I used to make posters
> dozens of 'em
> participated in a site dedicated to them
> 
> here's one that's akin to this holiday



OMG, that kid is so cute! And he looks so much like my next-door neighbor's grandson, it's _scary_. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


>



OMG, that struck me as so funny!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2017)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2017)

Blind ghost.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 1, 2017)

:lol1:      Sea


----------

